# speaking of braid juice



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Years back I used to race stock tjets at this track just outside Buffalo NY. We raced on an eight lane road course.there was also a six lane oval. They started another class for tuff one tjets on that track. Not having any tuff ones but a strong desire to dominate that class also I thought "What shall I do, what shall I do?". Then I remembered the braid juice. Not having any luck with that I thought again "What shall I do etc.". So I got thinking about other things that might enable a tjet to rock and rule in a tuff ones world. Voila! That stuff the RC racers put on the comms on their cars. Well let me tell you, that was the solution!


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

what is the stuff called that rc racers put on their comms?


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

kriket said:


> what is the stuff called that rc racers put on their comms?


Sorry I don't remember. However I am sure that in the RC section of this forum someone can give you more Info on it.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

I used to use voodoo comm and brush cleaner on my 1/32 scale brushes and motor comm and it worked very well. I will check out some hobby store rc sites and the rc forums and find out about that stuff you speak of.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Trinity makes all kinds of liquid speed, as well as Slick 7, & good old Mura Tiger Milk. Although I do not think the Tiger Milk is not as high as proof as what it once was. 

My Dad worked for Ma' Bell as a heavy equpiment installer and he gave me this jar of jelly like stuff, that worked AWESOME!!! Until the Old Man at the track got a whiff of it and told me to never it bring it back to his track ever. So we would just buy a few sets of braids that we treated. Dad would put it into the comm's since it was a gel. And he used his "work tools". Which meant they were 3 X super off limits to me.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you use commutator drops you will be taking a chance that motor brush dust will get caught in the commutator slots of inline motors and short things out. If you have a big power supply that might cause the motor to burn up. Pancake motors have very shallow slots that do not tend to clog.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

The rest of the story about the comm drops is this. The drops made my tjets made the tuff ones look like slimline tjets. But it did not last. After a while the cars started to run erratically. Probably best for drag racing.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

mrtjet said:


> The rest of the story about the comm drops is this. The drops made my tjets made the tuff ones look like slimline tjets. But it did not last. After a while the cars started to run erratically. Probably best for drag racing.


Unfortunately that is the way it is with com drops.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

SDMedanic said:


> Unfortunately that is the way it is with com drops.


Totally agree. But while it was working.....WOW!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I raced RC cars on a national scale for several years, the RC drops benefit in a couple of ways, its lubrication between the arm and the brushes, reduces friction, it also cools the com which can lead to less arcing and potential burning on the com. The right fluid also acts as increased electrical conductor for better current flow, we used to soak the carbon brushes for days in the com fluid, then dose them again right before the race, it slightly increased the duration of the com drop effects.

Boosted


----------

